# Weekend at Bernie’s



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yep.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2011/09/real-life-weekend-at-bernies-in-denver/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice dudes!


----------

